#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link ptp 20 km

## GustavoBueno

Boa noite. Senhores de acordo com a experiência de vocês, qual dos dois rádios vocês recomendam pra passar 400 mega full num trecho de 20 km com visada. AF5x HD ou Mimosa B5C?

----------

